# Hamilton Musical Mafia 2021



## Herbe (May 10, 2021)

In the eye of a hurricane there is quiet, for just a moment, a yellow sky...


*Welcome to Hamilton Mafia: The Musical!*​Night 0 begins now, but please feel free to discuss in thread what time would be best for everyone for Day 1 start. Currently I would like to put it at 6 PM EST on Tuesday, but if that doesn't work/needs adjusting it's totally flexible.

You should all have your full role PMs by now. If not, or if there's any confusion, give me a heads up.



Spoiler: pinglist



@Wisper
@IndigoClaudia
@M&F
@qenya
@Zori
@RedneckPhoenix
@Hydreigon25
@Mr. Ultracool
@Ephemera
@sanderidge



Rules:
Town wins when only town-aligned players are alive. Mafia wins when they equal or outnumber the town.
Don't chat in private DM's out of thread.
Don't talk during the night phases (obviously night 0 is a bit of an explicit exception)
Once you're dead, don't post in thread or react to game-relevant posts.

I think that's about it! _Bonne chance_, everyone!


----------



## qenya (May 10, 2021)

If by "EST" you actually mean "EDT" (so 10pm UTC), then sure, that works for me!

How long are days/nights going to be?

Also, due warning that I will probably be far less active than usual because I have 11 days left to write my thesis


----------



## Zori (May 10, 2021)

anything between noon EDT and ~10 pm edt probably works _fine _for me

good luck on your thesis!


----------



## sanderidge (May 10, 2021)

iiii forgot i was playing this game but hopefully that'll be okay! i am typically asleep anytime from 3 to 7pm pacific time (so 6 to 10 eastern), but if people are okay with me being possibly-asleep during day start i'm perfectly fine with it!


----------



## Herbe (May 10, 2021)

what the fuck is a daylight time. isnt all time daylight or nightlight time


----------



## Herbe (May 10, 2021)

qenya said:


> How long are days/nights going to be?


48 hours each! Sorry for forgetting to specify, and yes EDT is right :)


----------



## Eifie (May 10, 2021)

yes hi I would prefer EoD around 6 am UTC


----------



## sanderidge (May 11, 2021)

eifie is playing!? master eif participates in -- oh.


----------



## Herbe (May 11, 2021)

Spoiler: pinglist



@Wisper
@IndigoClaudia
@M&F
@qenya
@Zori
@RedneckPhoenix
@Hydreigon25
@Mr. Ultracool
@Ephemera
@sanderidge


day starts in like 3 or 4 hours so if you havent sent in a night action yet and want to on n0 get those in babes! missing plenty


----------



## Herbe (May 11, 2021)

Actually, to avoid ambiguity about what posts are game-relevant or not (because i really don't want to deal with grey area stuff and i find judgement calls stressful) I'm gonna do a last minute rule change and say *if you are dead, do not react to any game posts at all.* And don't post in thread obviously.

Start of day is in about an hour, if you still have a night action to send in you have time!


----------



## Herbe (May 11, 2021)

Death doesn't discriminate between the sinners and the saints, it takes, and it takes, and it takes...

*Aaron Burr is dead. He was not mafia.
Alexander Hamilton is pissed off.*
This game might be a little more bastard than you anticipated. It's Herbe's chaotic ass running this, babes!​


Spoiler: pinglist



@Wisper
@IndigoClaudia
@M&F
@qenya
@Zori
@RedneckPhoenix
@Hydreigon25
@Mr. Ultracool
@Ephemera
@sanderidge



*Day 1 will last for 48 hours *and end on Thursday 6 pm EDT.


----------



## Novae (May 11, 2021)

good news guys


----------



## Ephemera (May 11, 2021)

great song to start the game off

hoi hoi


----------



## Ephemera (May 11, 2021)

...who's dead?


----------



## Herbe (May 12, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> ...who's dead?





Herbe said:


> *Aaron Burr is dead. *
> This game might be a little more bastard than you anticipated. ​


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

slow gamestart huh

i think i may be putting a few things together but im not sure if bringing them up is a good idea or not lol


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

Herbe said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > ...who's dead?
> ...


thank you very helpful


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

i dont think any of the _players_ are outright dead rn

idk what effect that has though


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

Wisper said:


> i dont think any of the _players_ are outright dead rn
> 
> idk what effect that has though


probably right yeah


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think any of the _players_ are outright dead rn
> ...


this also ties into the things i am putting together

i would mention them but theyre honestly Kind Of Angleshooty lol so i feel bad


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

weh

do you think we're the same alignment or not
short answer, no need to explain :U


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> weh
> 
> do you think we're the same alignment or not
> short answer, no need to explain :U


from the way you worded this question i feel like no


----------



## sanderidge (May 12, 2021)

helo i genuinely forgot this game started but i feel like that's okay given the timestamp of the last post


----------



## sanderidge (May 12, 2021)

i counted the people in the pinglist and everyone's still there and no one is crossed out so i'm guessing we just... start... with a death...?????


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

good morning everybody! i am equally baffled by the modpost


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

god i would love it if one of the bastard mechanics is just that herbe writes "Alexander Hamilton is pissed off" every Day and we tear ourselves apart trying to figure out what it means


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

my guess is aaron burr is like

not directly a player but part of their role, if that makes sense


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2021)

yo i am here


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2021)

i have no reads right now currently
and no memes. i don't even know what hamilton is, so i'm just going to act like i know things even though i don't


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

Wisper said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > weh
> ...


_fair enough!_

still though i gotta do it then
*Wisper*


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

Wisper said:


> my guess is aaron burr is like
> 
> not directly a player but part of their role, if that makes sense


i concur

i would presume part of hamilton's role, should hamilton be a player, given the "pissed off" bit


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

uh

zori reacting to a ton of posts in thread but not replying makes me think

have you been silenced, zori?


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

despite my vote on her i think wisper is town
vote's still gonna be there for now for the meme though


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

*Ephemera*

en garde then


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

Wisper said:


> *Ephemera*
> 
> en garde then


that's the spirit

although this is hamilton, so perhaps we should each take 10 paces instead?


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

nah, it's too early on for that

that's a climactic moment and we're just getting started here!


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

Wisper said:


> nah, it's too early on for that
> 
> that's a climactic moment and we're just getting started here!


i am heavily enjoying this already

i feel like you and me will get along like a house on fire


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > nah, it's too early on for that
> ...


wait short question

you do know we have met right


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

i do lmao


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

Wisper said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > weh
> ...


do you mind if i ask you (either of you) what this exchange is about


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

qenya said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > Ephemera said:
> ...


was just wondering if both active posters in the thread at the time were town
liked her answer tbh


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

uh, hm. ok. i wonder what wisper thought xe saw in the question then.


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

halfwayish through D1, who's not showed up yet... Mampers, Hydreigon, RNP, Mr. Ultracool... and Zori, sort of. hmm.


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

hey Zori, your react to Mera's suggestion was kind of ambiguous, is it true that you've been silenced?

love = yes
sad = no
think = don't know
confused = it's complicated


----------



## M&F (May 12, 2021)

hi hello I am fashionably late

hmmmm... speculating on the nature of that day post is awfully tempting; I will try not to get focused on that to the extent that I disengage from the whole "scumhunting" and "pursuing the actual win condition" part-

regardless, if I may indulge for now, let's see... the pissed off thing is difficult to make any sense of with only one instance of it happenning, and it doesn't immediately remind me of any regular mafia role; at the upper limit, it could even possibly be a player-generated message? the death-no-death is stranger, on the other hand. and hey, if zori _is_ silenced, maybe that's what happened there; we don't get a public, clear confirmed "zori is dead", but zori also can't post. otoh, herbe _just_ said to not react to posts on the thread if you're dead, so, if that is the case, we'll also know from the wrath of the gods in another moment-

although speaking of which -- it's in our favour and all, but I have a feeling that, if there is a silencing mechanic, us being able to work around it via reacts is probably not what the GM wanted for the setup, to say the least,

in any case, it looks to me like we may be getting daypost info plugged only into our flavor names, rather than our player names. I wonder if, in that case, it's wise or not for us to start claiming our player names!

and speaking of flavor, which of y'all have actually watched hamilton? I have not-


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

qenya said:


> uh, hm. ok. i wonder what wisper thought xe saw in the question then.


the "same alignment" thing is worded in a way that makes me feel like they aren't town

because then they'd probably just ask "do you think i'm town"

i think they were trying to signal something


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

Wisper said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > uh, hm. ok. i wonder what wisper thought xe saw in the question then.
> ...


last bit is right and wrong?

i asked that specific question to kinda see your mindset and such

don't think it's very productive of me to ask people if they think i'm town
because i am definitely biased on that end lol


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

anyhow i got a read off of it so yay

also i apologize in advance for my absolute lack of gravity and/or seriousness and/or general skill at the game of mafia

...that last one isn't a maybe, it's definitely going to happen. i'm garbage at mafia lmao


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

M&F said:


> and speaking of flavor, which of y'all have actually watched hamilton? I have not-


i have not
i quite like the songs, but i highly doubt i will get/take an opportunity to watch the whole thing

i am too much of a shut-in and/or low energy person in general idk wheeeeee


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

qenya said:


> hey Zori, your react to Mera's suggestion was kind of ambiguous, is it true that you've been silenced?
> 
> love = yes
> sad = no
> ...


"it's complicated". hmm. i'm sorry to say i have no idea what you're getting at...

if anyone else has any ideas for what to ask to narrow it down, go ahead. herbe's been online here and there today and doesn't seem to have raised any objections to this method of communication.


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> i'm garbage at mafia lmao


aren't we all  

i have never seen hamilton either, shamefully. i do want to though!


----------



## qenya (May 12, 2021)

ooh! i had an idea! zori, is it that your role explicitly prevents you from posting in the thread?


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

qenya said:


> ooh! i had an idea! zori, is it that your role explicitly prevents you from posting in the thread?


could be this, but also could be that they aren't allowed to discuss the nature of the silence in detail


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

...where is everyone else?
wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2021)

ah yes my old enemy

having more than one thing to do at any given time and entirely forgetting about all of them


----------



## Ephemera (May 12, 2021)

mood

i should probably be doing things but i am no thoughts head empty so that's cool


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sliiiiightly worried the three players who haven't checked into thread might have just forgotten about the game

actually it's not slightly i am genuinely scared that is the case and if so i don't know what we're going to do

weh


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

your ROLE prevents you from posting in the thread... huh........


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

anyway i have not watched but i have listened to hamilton! (i was semi-obsessed with it for a while. i made my whole family listen to it in the car. they know most of the songs now and used to try to prank me by doing things like setting it to a song i didn't like right before picking me up from school. -- wOW that means this was a while ago. ANYWAY) the thing i am curious about: zori, are you flavored as aaron burr? are you "dead" for the whole game and that's why you can't Talk??


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> your ROLE prevents you from posting in the thread... huh........


why emphasize this specifically


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

bc i thought it was a night action  + it gave me the idea abt burr and also i don't think before i type that much


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

mera pls do not expect me to hyperfixate and solve the game mechanic overnight again that was a special occurence driven by paranoia that i could not trust someone that i was supposed to be able to trust 100%


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

also in that game i had confirmation that flavor is relevant and i don't think we have that here. i'm not good at reading players i just like to burn through my eyes reading all the flavor obsessively for clues


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> bc i thought it was a night action  + it gave me the idea abt burr and also i don't think before i type that much


ah okay

fair enough


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> ...who's dead?





Herbe said:


> *Aaron Burr is dead. He was not mafia.
> Alexander Hamilton is pissed off.*
> This game might be a little more bastard than you anticipated. It's Herbe's chaotic ass running this, babes!​





Herbe said:


> Actually, to avoid ambiguity about what posts are game-relevant or not (because i really don't want to deal with grey area stuff and i find judgement calls stressful) I'm gonna do a last minute rule change and say *if you are dead, do not react to any game posts at all.* And don't post in thread obviously.


ok actually hold on
-- zori reacted with a grin to mera's post quoted here
-- zori is not allowed to post, specifically because of her role, but does seem to be able to react
-- dead players aren't allowed to do either of those?? 
-- burr is dead, says herbe, but @/zori isn't, according?????? maybe????? 
possibly zori is a free Confirmed Town, Can't Be Murdered?? possibly zori is going to hijack this and use it to make themselves locktown bc i never bus on a lylo. possibly zori can't vote so it balances out (????) idk


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

reactions aren't zori's only method of communication fwiw

she just cannot post in-thread


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

M&F said:


> hmmmm... speculating on the nature of that day post is awfully tempting; I will try not to get focused on that to the extent that I disengage from the whole "scumhunting" and "pursuing the actual win condition" part-


at risk of seeming scummy for doing exactly that i will now cease and go back to writing the paper i am supposed to be writing


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

Wisper said:


> reactions aren't zori's only method of communication fwiw
> 
> she just cannot post in-thread





Wisper said:


> my guess is aaron burr is like
> 
> not directly a player but part of their role, if that makes sense


is that how you came to this conclusion? it makes a lot of sense


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > reactions aren't zori's only method of communication fwiw
> ...


nope

aaron burr isnt related to whatever's happening with zori afaik


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

throws my theory out the window with great regret and actually goes off to do the hw i said i would do several posts ago


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> mera pls do not expect me to hyperfixate and solve the game mechanic overnight again that was a special occurence driven by paranoia that i could not trust someone that i was supposed to be able to trust 100%




also go do your homework


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

Wisper said:


> reactions aren't zori's only method of communication fwiw
> 
> she just cannot post in-thread


huh
i assume this isn't baseless

...interesting!


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> also in that game i had confirmation that flavor is relevant and i don't think we have that here. i'm not good at reading players i just like to burn through my eyes reading all the flavor obsessively for clues


i mean flavor might be relevant? 
we all get characters and whatnot
although maybe scum get fakeclaims????
that's what supposedly used to happen on my homesite where flavorclaims actually mattered

if i knew hamilton better i would totally be /kinda sorta maybe/ roleplaying as my character right now
but i do not
and that is sad


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

also i think sande just has me pocketed by /default/ so wheeeeeeeeee
fun times i guess


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

shakes u... mera no... u gotta get ur solve on...


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

pwease... i don't have any braincells and it won't help if we're just pocketed by each other


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> i mean flavor might be relevant?
> we all get characters and whatnot
> although maybe scum get fakeclaims????
> that's what supposedly used to happen on my homesite where flavorclaims actually mattered


i'm used to everyone getting flavor honestly, so i didn't even think of scum claiming as possible fakes? but it's been a while since i played a more normal tcodf game... although i don't. think this is a normal game. since herbe said it is somewhat bastardy


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> pwease... i don't have any braincells and it won't help if we're just pocketed by each other


it's too late for me
_pushes myself aggressively into your pocket_


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

save yourself..................


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

is your homework done though sande


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

hahhahahahahahh-- stops spamming thread and logs off again


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

just kinda vibing

townread wisper/sande (aka the active people)
probably bad idea
but whatever i'm doing it _anyway_

have no reads on zori because on one hand emotes are sus
on the other hand using /just/ emotes is pretty badass
so i'm torn


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2021)

if zori _is_ stuck communicating exclusively via reaction, I'd feel inclined to assume they're most likely town; having a post restriction is much worse on a mafiosx than on a townie. additionally, if someone else silenced them, it's likeliest that whoever did so is mafia, and thus would've had little incentive to target a fellow mafiosx

tragically, townreading someone who cannot freaken post does rather little besides advance PoE,

as for the people who _are_ posting, I still have positively no read on ephemera or sande; I feel like the posting from those two has been a jot more vollume than substance, and kind of aimless. wisper was giving me a slightly stronger impression of being solvy; am willing to call that a townread for now. and there's qenya lastly but reading her is _hard_

and lastly _lastly_, there are the folks who aren't posting. which reminds me, isn't it bizarre that Hydreigon25's been silent so far? like, I wouldn't be surprised to find RNP or IndigoEmmy to be inactive, fashionably late, or not aware that the game started, but hydrei is usually pretty active on mafia games. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

M&F said:


> but hydrei is usually pretty active on mafia games


this is news to me


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 13, 2021)

fuck


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 13, 2021)

look in my defense i've been sick since sunday


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

hi rnp


----------



## Herbe (May 13, 2021)

*Day ends in 6 hours.

Votes:*

Wisper (1)  - ephemera
Ephemera (1)  - wisper


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 13, 2021)

i don't think they had phones in 1776


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2021)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> look in my defense i've been sick since sunday


thanks for checking in, and get well soon!

anyways, we need to get voting for real, huh? I'm going to start by pressuring the inactives -- *Hydreigon25* first for the sake of, let's just say, _originality_ -- but I wonder, do we have a real wagon to send barreling down the tracks today?


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

i'd wagon hydre or mera

i know hydre hates playing scum and i feel like mera's pocketing thing around sande was

played up


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 13, 2021)

damn bro i have so many jokes stored up for a hydreigon game

oh well

*hydreigon25*


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

yo guys

ok so i've been chatting to Zori, who it turns out can freely talk _privately_, just not _publicly_. i am, at this point, pretty sure she's town? it's possible i'm just terribly pocketed, but at this stage it doesn't seem likely to me without strong evidence to the contrary. she asserts that she is definitely not dead, just unable to post in this thread. from what xe said earlier i think Wisper probably also heard from her, is that right?

by comparing notes, we have a certain mech reason to believe that the "Aaron Burr is dead" message at the start means that a player was nightkilled, but we don't know who "Aaron Burr" refers to. based on who's posted so far, it's presumably either Hydreigon or Mr. Ultracool. so i think, and Zori agrees, that it would be unwise to try to yeet one of them since we might end up wasting it.

as for who we _should_ yeet, we have two favoured targets:

Mera's question to Wisper definitely sounded weird. personally, to me it sounded a bit like a wolf trying to signal to an outgroup that they know is there and just don't know the identity of. Zori also thinks that Mera claiming to be hopelessly pocketed by sande was a way of avoiding their progression on sande being trackable.
Zori thinks sande's theorycrafting earlier was suspiciously well-informed. in fact, upon rereading some of their posts from last night, one thing they mentioned is something that, if town, they shouldn't have any way of knowing (i'm not sure if Zori wants me to reveal it rn?). while it's possible that they only guessed it rather than actually knowing it, it does seem a little bit convenient that they immediately jumped to it.
so, we're hoping that the wagons at EoD will end up on Mera and sande. with that in mind i'm voting *sanderidge* for now.


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

how the fuck do people _always_ jump in front of me, even when i remember to check for new replies before posting. smh.


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2021)

qenya said:


> ok so i've been chatting to Zori, who it turns out can freely talk _privately_, just not _publicly_.


intriguing! I suppose that makes a little more sense that she's still allowed to react to posts in the thread, then. I'm guessing we thus don't have to worry about there being a silencer running around; if someone's totally mum against all reason, then that's either regular inactivity or, contingent on whether that was a legit player death being announced back there on the daypost, that person's dead unbeknowst to us. (I'm definitely considering both "not an actual death" and "secret player death" possibilities btw, considering that announcement was immediately followed by an admission of bastardry-)

hard to scumhunt secondhand; I'm willing to follow qenya's lead on townreading zori for now -- and again, this restriction would probably be much harsher on mafiosx than on a townie, although I suppose it'd at least be very flavorful for a mafiosx -- but I'm also not going to locktown what I can't see



qenya said:


> or Mr. Ultracool


oh goddammit I completely missed that that one is playing. that's one more player presently unaccounted for!

the ALIENS part of me is starting to think that maybe we have _multiple_ secret deaths, and the day announcement is either a red herring or a limited announcement. still, multiple deaths on N0... well, it's happened before, but it's not an act that's highly recommended to follow--

but yeah no, it's far more occam's razor that some people are just inactive rn



qenya said:


> as for who we _should_ yeet, we have two favoured targets:
> 
> Mera's question to Wisper definitely sounded weird. personally, to me it sounded a bit like a wolf trying to signal to an outgroup that they know is there and just don't know the identity of. Zori also thinks that Mera claiming to be hopelessly pocketed by sande was a way of avoiding their progression on sande being trackable.
> Zori thinks sande's theorycrafting earlier was suspiciously well-informed. in fact, upon rereading some of their posts from last night, one thing they mentioned is something that, if town, they shouldn't have any way of knowing (i'm not sure if Zori wants me to reveal it rn?). while it's possible that they only guessed it rather than actually knowing it, it does seem a little bit convenient that they immediately jumped to it.
> so, we're hoping that the wagons at EoD will end up on Mera and sande. with that in mind i'm voting *sanderidge* for now.


I usually find deliberate wagonomics to be a pretty weird thing to engage in, but I'm guessing you two are thinking that ephemera and sande are reasonably likely co-wolves?


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

can verify basically all of qenya's post ye


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2021)

Wisper said:


> can verify basically all of qenya's post ye


like mechanically, or do you just agree?


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

so i DID figure shit out from flavor on d1 again--


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

at this point in my Mafia Career i'm mostly trying to toss out everything i think bc 1. if i try to think too hard i'll never post out of anxiety 2. i figure talking more gives people more tone to read off me (which is maybe at least better than being inactive? idk the strats) 3. it gives people more of "how does sande think" bc the way i think is weird and also not apparently usually very followable. so i very much do not disagree w mf's diagnosis of more volume than substance; high volume is something i'm kinda intentionally aiming for


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

M&F said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > can verify basically all of qenya's post ye
> ...


mechanically

i can confirm i've been talking w/ zori and have ~basically all the info that qenya posted


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

qenya said:


> Zori thinks sande's theorycrafting earlier was suspiciously well-informed. in fact, upon rereading some of their posts from last night, one thing they mentioned is something that, if town, they shouldn't have any way of knowing (i'm not sure if Zori wants me to reveal it rn?). while it's possible that they only guessed it rather than actually knowing it, it does seem a little bit convenient that they immediately jumped to it.


while this will not help my life i agree that you have more reason to trust zori than me rn bc all i'm doing is posting every time i think of something, so i have, uh, no defense other than Pls Don't Kill Me I'm Just Trying To Help, BUT if i'm going to be yeeted can i at least find out what i was smart about before i die


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2021)

Wisper said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > Wisper said:
> ...


oooh, so it's not even a single-target affair, and zori can just privately talk to people, potentially everyone! I see. this is even less likely to be a scum role, then, and it's also now extaordinarily unlikely to be just qenya and zori as scumbuddies staging something. that's pretty much locktown then yeah

(I'm assuming the playercount we have implies two mafiosi, anyway. three is a jot high. although if one of them were saddled with a post restriction...... ... nah, that's too outlandish by half, at least without anything else pointing to it)

very well, then; I suppose our best bet is to bump off sande or ephemera, and then see if one leads us to the other. in that respect, I think *sanderidge* being scum would be a badbadbad look for ephemera, so, why don't we check out if that's a disaster waiting to happen?


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

M&F said:


> I usually find deliberate wagonomics to be a pretty weird thing to engage in, but I'm guessing you two are thinking that ephemera and sande are reasonably likely co-wolves?


in answer to this, no, not necessarily? it's more just that we have individual scumleans on each of them. i guess you could argue that mera's thing of being "hopelessly pocketed" by sande is an excuse not to examine them closely? but i'm certainly not confident we're right about both of them.

i do very much empathise with sande's "just trying to throw out the thoughts i have", though - it's what i tend to do (or at least tend to try to do) too, and i certainly think it's a much better general strategy as a townie than "keep quiet and hope nobody kills me". hmm. gonna let that marinate for a bit.


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

i guess the other option would be to go after one of the people who definitely aren't dead but nevertheless have been kinda inactive. like RNP or Indigo. it's a bit cliche but it does often work (see: ghost manor mafia, berlin 2070)


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

qenya said:


> i guess the other option would be to go after one of the people who definitely aren't dead but nevertheless have been kinda inactive. like RNP or Indigo. it's a bit cliche but it does often work (see: ghost manor mafia, berlin 2070)


...i just realised both those examples were Zero Moment lol


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

(to be perfectly transparent i am not personally invested in staying alive in this game bc 1. forgot we signed up 2. undergrad thesis due in two weeks 3. not having great mental health time in general, so i really think if you honestly believe that i'm mafia + my flip would tell you about mera, you should go for it, but this is not a good in-game strat, please leave me alive, etc etc) 

afraid i'll forget to vote before eod (two hours iirc?); 
not good at reads/not confident abt these but; 
feeling good abt mf but i think that's my hindbrain saying Look Experienced Mafia Player Follow Their Lead and also i agree w/logic on qenya and zori, especially zori, since it would be very strange to have scum in the specific role zori is in (unless there _are _more mafia than we think and the bastardry is the Mafia Neighborizor thingy but i don't think that's likely for the reasons mf gave); 
for more details on qenya i don't think mafia!qenya would be like Haha Let's Get a  Townie (and then have to backtrack and be like "nooo i guess it didn't tell us anything haha sorry guys" so early on so i feel prettty good abt her;
no thoughts on rnp bc sick;
wondering where indigo and hydreigon are, forgot mr ultracool existed.

for more complicated thoughts: i always read wisper Not Positively at first but i think this is literally just the typing style and there's nothing more to it so Cognitive Brain wise they're probably fine but Feelings Brain wise not so much (but also, there's always nothing to that, so) 
opposite on mera, where Cognitive Brain says be careful if someone is suddenly attached to you out of nowhere but Feelings Brain says "i made a friend" ghsdjkgnsdf


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

miss having hydrachat so i could put all these posts in there all the time. i think this is why i'm treating the forum message thingy like discord messages where i put in two lines at a time and press post


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

mm. hmm. yeah. ok this is all sounding very townie-stream-of-consciousness isn't it. aaaagh

me, not at all confidently: *Ephemera*


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

i do not like M&F's vote on sanderidge

*M&F*

serious vote this time wheeeeee

also i'm generally aimless (lolselfmeta) so i don't think that's particularly a tell for me either way lmao

anyhow since people are voting for me due to the /same alignment/ question i might as well show my thought process on that

i didn't want to know if wisper (can i still call you mist since it's what i'm used to on MU or should i stick with this lmk) thought i was town
i wanted to see what she made of the question, and how she answered it
like, why would she think we were both town-aligned (i'm fairly sure if she said yes she would have been saying both town aligned, for two reasons :U) or why would she think we weren't teamed?
i wanted to see into her mindset, a bit

(i could call you wisp but wisp is someone else on MU and that's a bit confusing lol)


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

M&F said:


> oooh, so it's not even a single-target affair, and zori can just privately talk to people, potentially everyone! I see. this is even less likely to be a scum role, then, and it's also now extaordinarily unlikely to be just qenya and zori as scumbuddies staging something. that's pretty much locktown then yeah
> 
> (I'm assuming the playercount we have implies two mafiosi, anyway. three is a jot high. although if one of them were saddled with a post restriction...... ... nah, that's too outlandish by half, at least without anything else pointing to it)
> 
> very well, then; I suppose our best bet is to bump off sande or ephemera, and then see if one leads us to the other. in that respect, I think *sanderidge* being scum would be a badbadbad look for ephemera, so, why don't we check out if that's a disaster waiting to happen?


don't like this at all tbqh
setting up a chain between me and sande for what was fmpov pretty obviously just banter
plus i just don't like the idea of eliminating sande lol but that's not the point

also the discussion of zori's alignment based on role mechanics seems a bit /eh/ for me
like, serious thoughts on zori this time, i don't think the fact that their role having a restriction on posts should be in any way alignment indicative
don't like that either

weh


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

i'll vote to self-pres if necessary, because i think my role is /alright/ for town lmao

but i think this is a better vote if possible


----------



## Novae (May 13, 2021)

wisp, wisper, mist, mistyx, whatever is fine


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

whines loudly bc i don't like mera's vote on mf


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

i have an hour until, as of votecount right now, i die

despite the fact that mafia is pain, i would quite enjoy not dying

i could flavorclaim and/or roleclaim if no one moves off of me in ~40 minutes?
and/or self-pres


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > setting up a chain between me and sande for what was fmpov pretty obviously just banter
> ...


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

HELP I PUT EVERYTHING IN THE QUOTE BOX.................


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

qenya said:


> i guess you could argue that mera's thing of being "hopelessly pocketed" by sande is an excuse not to examine them closely


it absolutely is
i'm lazy lmao

dwdw i'll get more serious as the game goes on but right now i kinda read them town on tone (also hydra with them last game feels /similar/ here but i've never seen sande as scum) so i don't think i need to examine there too closely yet

and therefore i can banter about pockets and stuff


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

HOPEFULLY IT'S OBVIOUS WHERE MY POST STARTED AND WHERE MERA STOPPED TALKING


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> i have an hour until, as of votecount right now, i die
> 
> despite the fact that mafia is pain, i would quite enjoy not dying
> 
> ...


actually this is really conveniently timed bc i am currently paranoid about you. pls do


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

it is lol

the stuff inside "m&f said" is actually what i said

and the stuff in the rest is what you wrote


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > i have an hour until, as of votecount right now, i die
> ...


i don't want to out my role unless it's necessary, so i'll save that for closer to EOD

i am perfectly fine giving out my flavor in a bit though

in the meantime i should /probably/ self-pres but weh


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

ok good. i think i took out mf's post but not the bbc code saying This Is MF's Poast and that fucked it up


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > Ephemera said:
> ...


will you die if you vote for me???? aren't i the current Other Large Wagon rn


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > sanderidge said:
> ...


if i'm not mistaken i'm at 2 and all other wagons are at 1?
of the other wagons i would vote hydre to self-pres rand it but i do like my vote where it is right now

don't think i'll get to push there before tomorrow though
but i would like to be able to push there tomorrow


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

oh i thought qenya was also voting for me hmm


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

but i don't think mf is mafia :(


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

realized maybe if someone says Don't Want to Tell My Role maybe i should not push them so hard on it. sits in the corner


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

me: i am so busy i am writing a paper and i am mentally ill
me, refreshing this thread every minute: someone come talk to me


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> me: i am so busy i am writing a paper and i am mentally ill
> me, refreshing this thread every minute: someone come talk to me


what's your paper about


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

keysmashes actually


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

huh

asfdjkasdfkfjasdflasd

cool


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

*hydreigon25*

best alternative wagon given the circumstances


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

let it rand


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

...if it's a tie, _does _it rand?
huh


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> ...if it's a tie, _does _it rand?
> huh


i don't think it's been mentioned explicitly, but it usually does here

there have been occasional exceptions depending on the GM, not sure what herbe prefers



sanderidge said:


> i'm back and forth on zori being mafia but i think it's not _too_ likely rn - even in a bastard game - that zori is a Mafia Person Who Can Talk To Everyone And Manipulate People from Behind the Scenes -- is there even a character that could be flavored like that in hamilton?? not that flavor determines everything (says the one who obsessively reads opening posts and setup thread remarks to see if they can Glean Information that way) but still -- and also, even if zori Is background mafia like that, the best we can do is be aware bc i don't think we can vote for her anyway?


fwiw:
- i am pretty close to 100% certain that zori is, indeed, technically alive, and we can vote her out
- i personally have strong reasons based on our private conversation to consider her town, but i do realise you don't have the same info so your suspicion is valid
- zori rarely lives to D2 and it would be nice to break that trend :D


----------



## Herbe (May 13, 2021)

goddamn it i forgot running a game means actually tallying votes 

/grumps away


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

qenya said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > ...if it's a tie, _does _it rand?
> ...


i don't suppose you could be convinced to get off my wagon?
i don't really like the idea of leaving my life up to a coinflip with a player who hasn't checked in
i could flavorclaim but i feel like mafia might have a way of punishing flavorclaims
maybe


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

frowns
still don't like mera's vote on mf before
but also not sure if mafia would keep pushing (like how mera said she'd go for mf again toMorrow) when someone else was noisily being like No I Don't Like That?
hrgngh

i think i will also vote *hydreigon25 *for now bc... at least mera is talking...? frowns...
i dunno. don't like this. mrghngh.



qenya said:


> fwiw:
> - i am pretty close to 100% certain that zori is, indeed, technically alive, and we can vote her out
> - i personally have strong reasons based on our private conversation to consider her town, but i do realise you don't have the same info so your suspicion is valid
> - zori rarely lives to D2 and it would be nice to break that trend :D


ok yeah just based on the Mean to Zori that mafia games are i will stick to voting for hydreigon
kiiind of going hrnmhng at other things but i can save being even more paranoid for after lunch


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

Herbe said:


> goddamn it i forgot running a game means actually tallying votes
> 
> /grumps away


lol that's what is currently keeping me from running a game on my homesite

well

that and the lack of many players T_T


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> kiiind of going hrnmhng at other things but i can save being even more paranoid for after lunch


god i want lunch
my sleep schedule is so messed up that i haven't eaten in more than a day due to the time eating places are open versus the time i am awake


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> i don't suppose you could be convinced to get off my wagon?


mm... i guess you're not up against a coinflip any more (_assuming_ hydreigon is not dead and/or votes for dead players are valid) but, like, you're not giving up much in your defence here

roleclaim? flavourclaim? anything?


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

tcodf mafia collective memory flashback to needing to vote for the gm to win the bastard game


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

qenya said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > i don't suppose you could be convinced to get off my wagon?
> ...


if you want me to i will flavorclaim

hm
yeah i don't think that should hurt

but only if you want that now rather than tomorrow


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

i do also want that rn


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> tcodf mafia collective memory flashback to needing to vote for the gm to win the bastard game


oml

i wish i'd been around for that that sounds /amazing/


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

i don't know what game it was i just Know it Happened


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

mmmkay

on the /off chance/ that mafia can punish people for revealing their flavor role, i'll make it a tad vague

i was played by Anthony Ramos in the original production


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> but only if you want that now rather than tomorrow


i mean if you get voted out we're gonna see it anyway, right

(assuming we're right about what the start-of-day message meant)


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

iiiinteresting. for reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamilton_(musical)#Original_production_casts


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

qenya said:


> iiiinteresting. for reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamilton_(musical)#Original_production_casts


exactly lol


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

fwiw neither i nor zori are characters played by Anthony Ramos... sande? anyone else online?


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

agggghhh


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

not me!


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

only two more hours before i can get food

i cannot wait


----------



## sanderidge (May 13, 2021)

/not game related anymore but love how i remember who this actor is and who he played Immediately... old fixation die hard


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

ok fine *Hydreigon25*


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

...i hope that wasn't too lat.e


----------



## Ephemera (May 13, 2021)

it doesn't seem like it, i think


----------



## Herbe (May 13, 2021)

Did you hear the news about good ole General Mercer? You know Claremont Street? They renamed it after him, the mercer legacy is secure. And all he had to do was die. That's a lot less work, we oughta give it a try.

*Aaron Burr is still dead.
Night 1 will last 48 hours and end on Saturday at 6pm EDT.*​


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

also really hope zori is not banging her head on her desk going "you idiot. you absolute fool!"


----------



## qenya (May 13, 2021)

oh.


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2021)

Final votecount on D1 for reference:

Hydreigon (4): rnp, ephemera, sanderidge, qenya
Sanderidge (1): m&f
Ephemera (1): wisper

No vote: Zori, IndigoClaudia, Mr. Ultracool

(if i made any mistakes let me know)


----------



## Herbe (May 14, 2021)

I also forgot the pinglist yesterday, sorry :(



Spoiler: pinglist



@Wisper
@IndigoClaudia
@M&F
@qenya
@Zori
@RedneckPhoenix
@Hydreigon25
@Mr. Ultracool
@Ephemera
@sanderidge



There's around 24 more hours for night actions left.


----------



## Herbe (May 15, 2021)

The only person you have to convince is me.
*Daily Poem:*​" A specter of death has descended upon New York, a specter which only grows in its lust for the blood of the innocent. That specter, I believe, carries with it agents of its own sick machinations, to bring an end to that which we all hold dear. I say this now with a warning to all involved in our discussions; do not trust the man with whom you share the stage. And to those agents of the specter who walk among our ranks, your employer is calling for souls, and you may very well find your own in its grasp. Do not believe the path bestowed upon you by its cold hand is the only one. "

*John Laurens is dead.
George Washington is pissed off.*​


Spoiler: pinglist



@Wisper
@IndigoClaudia
@M&F
@qenya
@Zori
@RedneckPhoenix
@Hydreigon25
@Mr. Ultracool
@Ephemera
@sanderidge 



*
48 hours for Day 2. *Night 2 begins on Monday at 6pm EDT.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 15, 2021)

So... did @Hydreigon25 actually die?
Also, there's apparently a role which gives Guns in this setup!


----------



## qenya (May 15, 2021)

I'm not dead

No fucking clue what else is going on


----------



## qenya (May 15, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> So... did @Hydreigon25 actually die?


I think the answer to this is (...probably) that they were nightkilled on N0, but we didn't realise that and tried to yeet them anyway.

thus, "Aaron Burr is still dead" at the end of D1.

probably gonna be a mafia anecdote we all keep telling for years tbqh.

at any rate, glad to see you around! were you actually offline for D1, or just unable to talk due to role shenanigans? and if the former, have you caught up? always curious to hear any thoughts you have :D


----------



## qenya (May 15, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Also, there's apparently a role which gives Guns in this setup!


sorry, almost overlooked this. also curious how you know this, if you're comfortable sharing.


----------



## Herbe (May 15, 2021)

Herbe said:


> John Laurens is dead.


He was not mafia. (my bad for forgetting)


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 15, 2021)

qenya said:


> at any rate, glad to see you around! were you actually offline for D1, or just unable to talk due to role shenanigans? and if the former, have you caught up? always curious to hear any thoughts you have :D


I totally forgot that D1 had already started  But I've read the thread.



qenya said:


> sorry, almost overlooked this. also curious how you know this, if you're comfortable sharing.


I've received a PM saying that I've got one ^^ (There's a chance of it not _actually_ being a real Gun, of course)


----------



## Novae (May 15, 2021)

so i activated an ability and

it did not do what it was supposed to do


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 15, 2021)

Wisper said:


> so i activated an ability and
> 
> it did not do what it was supposed to do


What did it do instead, then? Maybe that tells us more about the roles the Mafia could have?


----------



## Novae (May 15, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Wisper said:
> 
> 
> > so i activated an ability and
> ...


i would rather not answer that


----------



## Novae (May 15, 2021)

i have a guess as to why it failed actually and i think that might reveal who died

im gonna wait to see if people check in


----------



## qenya (May 15, 2021)

NB: hydreigon just reacted to post #161

not sure if actually alive or breaking the no-reacting-after death rule


----------



## sanderidge (May 15, 2021)

hi friends! i am still not yet knocked out by vaccine so i have poked my nose into thread


----------



## M&F (May 15, 2021)

hmmmm... no telling who the cadavre is yet, huh? guess we'll just have to keep an eye out for unexpected inactives yet again

and someone else is pissed off today! if that's from a night power, then it's not one that's specific to whoever Hamilton is

also, apologies for being absent from EoD once again, it's just that I had a lot of Pokémon to take pictures of, alright--

speaking of EoD, though, perhaps we should pick up the discussion from there? because presently, I'm not feeling entirely convinced by that thing where sande and ephemera just kinda growled at each other, perhaps to feign distance, then pushed the wagon onto a dead player instead


----------



## sanderidge (May 15, 2021)

i feel empowered by u thinking i could do such good wolftheater... uwu...


----------



## sanderidge (May 15, 2021)

re: deaths, i have half a theory that no one is going to _die_, but that flavor/roles are going to be removed along the way, but i feel like people already are suspicious of me + speculating about mechanics is, iirc, not a Townie Thing (tm) to do, so i will cease there with that thought


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 16, 2021)

Does anybody know which characters from Hamilton could be Maf? It doesn't seem like we'll get alignment reveals imo and I've still not managed to watch it despite planning to...


----------



## Novae (May 16, 2021)

ok i honestly thought sande was dead but my theory has not been disproven

still holding


----------



## M&F (May 16, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> i feel empowered by u thinking i could do such good wolftheater... uwu...


I have said nothing about the quality of the theatre--

anyway, let's see... so far, accounted for: Wisper, myself, qenya, Mr. Ultracool, sande. presently missing: IndigoClaudia, Zori*, RNP, Hydreigon25 (barring two not necessarily legal reacts back there), Ephemera.
*Zori does have that stipulation about only being allowed to private comms, so, checking on their status falls on those of you who are getting private comm out of them, I suppose


----------



## sanderidge (May 16, 2021)

M&F said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > i feel empowered by u thinking i could do such good wolftheater... uwu...
> ...


i sad that if you suspect me you will not at least attribute quality to it --




Wisper said:


> ok i honestly thought sande was dead but my theory has not been disproven
> 
> still holding


anyway i am, as far as i know, not dead; nor has my character been mentioned in any of the flavors for death/day (not aaron burr, hamilton, john laurens, or george washington) - if i were dead wouldn't you expect me not to post?


----------



## qenya (May 16, 2021)

M&F said:


> *Zori does have that stipulation about only being allowed to private comms, so, checking on their status falls on those of you who are getting private comm out of them, I suppose


I haven't heard anything from Zori since start of day


----------



## qenya (May 16, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Does anybody know which characters from Hamilton could be Maf? It doesn't seem like we'll get alignment reveals imo and I've still not managed to watch it despite planning to...


So far Herbe has indicated that Aaron Burr (presumably Hydreigon...?) and John Laurens were not mafia.

I don't know much about the play but from the Wikipedia plot synopsis Aaron Burr seems like the closest it gets to an antagonist, so I'm tempted to say the character names are not alignment-indicative.


----------



## qenya (May 16, 2021)

qenya said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > *Zori does have that stipulation about only being allowed to private comms, so, checking on their status falls on those of you who are getting private comm out of them, I suppose
> ...


(She's not John Laurens though, so I think she prooooooobably just hasn't had a chance to check in yet?)


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

I


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

what the hell xenforo

anyways
I've probably got all the information out of that lie that I'm going to


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

If any town person shot Mera last night, they should claim so
It's vaguely important to know whether wolves were able to actually get a kill off last night


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 16, 2021)

look i'm sleepy


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 16, 2021)

getting kicked in the dick by some medicine shit


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 16, 2021)

*the fuckin' medicine i'm on *


----------



## qenya (May 16, 2021)

Zori said:


> what the hell xenforo
> 
> anyways
> I've probably got all the information out of that lie that I'm going to


oh thank god i can stop pretending

uh, to be upfront: what zori is talking about here is that she actually was silenced by someone on D1, but decided to pretend it was her own role in order to see if anyone mysteriously jumped to the correct conclusion. this is the thing we suspected sande for yesterDay


----------



## qenya (May 16, 2021)

btw, i've been assuming that silencing is what "pissed off" means, so: if you are George Washington and have been silenced, please leave a LOVE react to this post so we know who you are and that you aren't dead

...and i guess if you _aren't_ George Washington and have been silenced, leave a GRIN react instead so that i know i'm barking up the wrong tree


----------



## qenya (May 16, 2021)

i promise this isn't just a ploy to try to catch up to herbe on the reaction points leaderboard


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 16, 2021)

qenya said:


> if you are George Washington


Won't that tell the Mafia who Washington is, though? He sounds like a pretty major character, i.e. a potentially powerful role


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

qenya said:


> btw, i've been assuming that silencing is what "pissed off" means


yes, me too


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > if you are George Washington
> ...


Mafia already knew
there's no way a town-aligned silencer targets me N0 and Wisper N1


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

For what it's worth, I claimed to not be able to talk in thread in order to try to bait reactions
Qenya probably already said this
Sande's reaction made me sort of _*squint*_ but I'm not sure they make Mera the nightkill
which is why if there's a town person who killed Mera instead
There's also the chance of the team being something like MF/[RNP/Ultracool/Emmy]? I'm leaning towards something like this if the wolves did, in fact, choose to kill Mera
The first step though is evaluating M&F's posting probably


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

Qenya and Wisper are very likely to be town for multiple reasons that I can state
the easiest being well, Wisper was targeted by a wolf silencer


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

Mera Hydrei - dead, not mafia
Wisper Qenya

Indigo MF RNP Ultracool Sande - the players that I'm focused on solving in


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

Bottom line - Ultracool hasn't said anything that could lean them in any direction, I just don't think they've interacted with thread enough to read them
They claimed to have gotten a gun, so we can try to see what we can do with that

@Mr. Ultracool Can you shoot during the day, or during night only? If you can use it during the day, do you have to activate it in thread, or can it be via role PM?

I do think that whoever the gunsmith is has _interesting _target choices if they're town, but I also see no direct benefit to like, not giving it to yourself as a wolf role? Any more speculation probably depends on the specifics of the gun that Ultracool got


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

Herbe said:


> (if i made any mistakes let me know)


technically speaking, you spewed hydreigon as dead
not that it matters since its common knowledge now but


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 16, 2021)

Zori said:


> Can you shoot during the day, or during night only?


Only during the night, sadly. 


Zori said:


> I do think that whoever the gunsmith is has _interesting _target choices


Yeah, I find it weird that they picked me, too XD


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

quick guess says the team isn't Indigo/RNP because that team probably wouldn't nightkill/silence two high-posting villagers
If Wisper self-silenced then that's sort of screwy but respectable


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

I think Occam's razor says gunsmith is mafia and thought that Ultracool would shoot a villager with it without claiming it or something
There's also a chance that gunsmith is town and wasn't really paying attention to anything? That seems sort of weird though


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

If gunsmith is mafia, then Ultracool has actually zero reason to claim the gun if they're mafia
They just stay quiet and use it as an extra kill the next night
I'm mechanically _leaning_ towards Ultracool being town off of this but obviously the whole thing is pretty shaky


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

M&F said:


> in any case, it looks to me like we may be getting daypost info plugged only into our flavor names, rather than our player names. I wonder if, in that case, it's wise or not for us to start claiming our player names!


M&F STATED THE MAIN GIMMICK OF THE GAME IN THEIR OPENING POST, _before _I was squinting at sande for doing similar stuff
ahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

M&F said:


> very well, then; I suppose our best bet is to bump off sande or ephemera, and then see if one leads us to the other. in that respect, I think *sanderidge* being scum would be a badbadbad look for ephemera, so, why don't we check out if that's a disaster waiting to happen?


This is why Mera voted M&F

I can't deny that M&F would hop onto the thread consensus like this as town, it's not unreasonable

but I vaguely feel like M&F is saying this while forming a plan about how to pivot when Sande flips villager, then thinking that town would make those sorts of plans too?
This is pretty shaky, but if I had:tm: to vote right now then I would probably vote on M&F


----------



## Zori (May 16, 2021)

M&F said:


> anyways, we need to get voting for real, huh? I'm going to start by pressuring the inactives -- *Hydreigon25* first for the sake of, let's just say, _originality_ -- but I wonder, do we have a real wagon to send barreling down the tracks today?





RedneckPhoenix said:


> damn bro i have so many jokes stored up for a hydreigon game
> 
> oh well
> 
> *hydreigon25*


Re-reading these with the context that Hydreigon was already dead at this point in time, and the Mafia were the only ones who knew that
it looks
not good
(Sorry Mera)

I think there's a decent chance that this is the _exact _mafia team

*M&F*
I also think that M&F is mafia they possibly spewed that there are only two mafia in some of their mech speculation


----------



## M&F (May 16, 2021)

Zori said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > in any case, it looks to me like we may be getting daypost info plugged only into our flavor names, rather than our player names. I wonder if, in that case, it's wise or not for us to start claiming our player names!
> ...


jesus calm down, this was also straight up on the day post; if it was a secret it was not a well-hidden one


----------



## M&F (May 16, 2021)

anyways, with all of this subsequent posting, only three remain missing: IndigoClaudia, Hydreigon25, Ephemera.

I would find it exceptionally weird for IndigoClaudia to be the dead, rather than regular inactive, but they did by all indications target Hydreigon25 on the first night. regardless, though, if it was Ephemera they smoked, well, let's just say I can see the obvious benefit to doing so, being that I was tunnelled on that one and got OMGUS'd for it

anyways, the tidy little scumteam I had in my head is out of the picture; I'm not sure whether to stop worry about sande, but I do have to say that I'm not feeling 100% about this stuff zori is claiming. like, if there _is_ a mafia silencer after all, then the mafia for sure either silenced or killed a player who is straight-up not posting. again, they did shoot Hydreigon25 n0, but still, that makes it hard for me to take that statement at face value. of course, "mafiosx pretending to be silenced in D1" is kind of an insane ruse, but this _is_ zori who would be pulling that. plus, something does strike me as overly convenient about being a townie with exactly two (2 (two)) private comm lines; that would mean I was wrong to assume that this is a two-mafioso setup, perhaps, but hey, it would not be the first thing I'd have been wrong about in this game, amirite


----------



## M&F (May 16, 2021)

I realize it's not great to make a scumread mostly off mechanics, but this _is_ someone who, possibly deliberately, did not post at all on D1, and then the first things they come out saying are an admission of lying and some of the longest reaches I have seen since dhalsim


----------



## M&F (May 16, 2021)

okay, I now stand corrected on exactly how many private comm lines zori has,


----------



## sanderidge (May 16, 2021)

i forgot about this game AGAIN. mera come back... maybe they just haven't eaten lunch... ;w; 

i've caught up to thread, but there was SO much info in the past few pages that i feel like i need to digest it a little more before i ramble about it. currently i honestly just feel like i understand why zori is usually killed n0. so powerful. ok i go sit with info for a bit


----------



## sanderidge (May 16, 2021)

snipping m&f's post to reply to it, since it's kind of long --


M&F said:


> regardless, though, if it was Ephemera they smoked, well, let's just say I can see the obvious benefit to doing so, being that I was tunnelled on that one and got OMGUS'd for it
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> I do have to say that I'm not feeling 100% about this stuff zori is claiming. like, if there _is_ a mafia silencer after all, then the mafia for sure either silenced or killed a player who is straight-up not posting.


-- what does omgus'd mean,
-- i'm kind of inclined to agree with you on the second point bc there are a lot of things in the tangle of wisper-qenya-zori info that don't make sense? 




qenya said:


> Zori said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell xenforo
> ...


here zori says outright she lied (about something). cool, that's on the table. qenya replies to this post, clarifying that zori _was _actually silenced, and just decided to lie about exactly why.




qenya said:


> btw, i've been assuming that silencing is what "pissed off" means, so: if you are George Washington and have been silenced, please leave a LOVE react to this post so we know who you are and that you aren't dead
> 
> ...and i guess if you _aren't_ George Washington and have been silenced, leave a GRIN react instead so that i know i'm barking up the wrong tree


wisper left a heart react on this, but posted several times earlier in the day. unless silencing can be done in the middle of the day - and, very conveniently, at a point where there's a message saying "react here if you're silenced!!" - this doesn't make any sense, but... 




Zori said:


> Mr. Ultracool said:
> 
> 
> > qenya said:
> ...


... zori is also assuming that wisper was silenced, and using it as evidence to clear herself and wisper + say that the silencer must be mafia.



Zori said:


> For what it's worth, I claimed to not be able to talk in thread in order to try to bait reactions
> Qenya probably already said this
> Sande's reaction made me sort of _*squint*_ but I'm not sure they make Mera the nightkill
> which is why if there's a town person who killed Mera instead
> ...


zori says here she lied _specifically _about not being able to talk in thread, which means that she actually was not silenced; she just chose not to say anything for a whole Day to see what we'd do. zori continuing to assume that a silencer exists is, imo, incriminating. wisper playing along with qenya's "react if you're silenced" is, imo, also incriminating. qenya i couuuuld clear on grounds of "was lied to by zori", but at this point i'm not inclined to. either all this, or m&f's point about there being _really, really, really _convenient silenced targets is a thing. 


soooo... i dunno. i was leaning towards trusting zori-wisper-qenya before going through this, but i also feel like this is something mafia planned and executed to get control of the game early on. it's entirely possible that i'm paranoid and people were just confusing what they said but i dunno. yall please clarify what this mess is


----------



## sanderidge (May 16, 2021)

voting *zori *so i don't accidentally forget to vote, which i feel perfectly willing to change pending zori's response to these things/other people telling me i misread stuff, but i dunno. rn i feel like _that's_ a wolf team


----------



## sanderidge (May 16, 2021)

day does end today in like an hour and a half right.


----------



## sanderidge (May 16, 2021)

someone pls come say i'm wrong i don't like having opinions


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

:(


----------



## Herbe (May 17, 2021)

Something is burning!

*Thomas Jefferson is dead.
James Madison is dead.
Angelica Schuyler is dead.
George Washington is dead.
Aaron Burr is thrice dead,* just for the hell of it.

Day ends tomorrow at 6 pm EDT.​


----------



## Herbe (May 17, 2021)

Herbe said:


> Something is burning!
> 
> *Thomas Jefferson is dead.
> James Madison is dead.
> ...


Thomas Jefferson was mafia.
James Madison was mafia.
Angelica Schuyler was not mafia.
George Washington was not mafia.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> I think there's a decent chance that this is the _exact _mafia team


if i was mafia you think i'd be all inactive and shit i fuckin love rolling mafia


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

anyways did something happen


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

@Mr. Ultracool 
@sanderidge 
@M&F 
@qenya 
@IndigoClaudia 
post asap if youre still alive


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Wisper is definitely dead, George Washington
I'm not teamed with her


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

gdi Im having survivor's guilt now


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

not going to solve until tomorrow and we get more people checking in


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> @Mr. Ultracool
> post asap if youre still alive


I'm still alive


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Herbe said:


> Thomas Jefferson was mafia.
> James Madison was mafia.


Also, there's apparently either 3 or more Mafia Members or some Third-Party Roles?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

Herbe said:


> Something is burning!
> 
> *Thomas Jefferson is dead.
> James Madison is dead.
> ...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

just had to send that one stryke would have wanted it that way


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

can't believe he's dead


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

M&F is dead. They were very likely mafia. I think that, at the very least, Qenya was a villager.
Qenya is dead. They were _probably_ Angelica Schuyler.
Wisper is dead. They were definitely George Washington
The last dead person is between Sande and Indigo, and whoever's dead between the two is probably mafia


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

hey what the fuck was that


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

we have two dead mafia and the game isn't over and now i'm both very nervous about being alive lategame and about not being able to figure anything out bc i just trust people who are good at mafia lmfao send help.


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

sandeeeeee

anyways I do think that M&F and Qenya being mafia together
doesn't really make sense? i dont get why M&F would go hard on me/wisper/qenya being a team if qenya was mafia and hard-pocketing both me and wisper

by the way, I was silenced on D1, I just lied that it was an inherent part of my role


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Zori
sanderidge
Mr. Ultracool
RedneckPhoenix

list of people who are alive, there is one mafia left
if you caused the explosion you should probably claim it
not that it locks you town because I think it's not impossible that it was caused by a dead townie's role


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

i don't think mf and qenya being mafia together would make sense either, i had paranoia thoughts on them both being mafia but in separate worlds


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

and if mf was mafia, you definitely aren't, but not getting to know who's what flavor is REALLY messing with me


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

however with one mafia left i still think it's vaguely possible that you're the last one and qenya and wisper were your teammates


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

going to *unvote* for now but ghsdhgngh Anxietea!!!


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Indigo is definitely mafia
I've already posted my mafia-case on M&F in parts, I can try to officially towncase Qenya as well
needless to say, I believe M&F to be the mafia between the two


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

if i believe you then i believe you abt everything lol, i just probably need to get rid of paranoia 
if i'm not mistaken if we vote wrong that's the game but if we vote right we win


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

I am Alexander Hamilton
My name is Alexander Hamilton
And there's a million things I haven't done
Just you wait, just you wait

The "was pissed off" in the dayphase is the notification that that player is silenced
I was silenced D1
Wisper told me that they were silenced but didn't get sent the notification until they already made a few posts
strictly speaking it's _possible??_ that Indigo was actually Washington and silenced, while Wisper was mafia
but I don't really believe it
and frankly Wisper is dead so it doesn't matter


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

... that does break down the thing i was Most suspicious about in the longpost i made yesterday


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

I'm honestly sort of leaning towards RNP here
There could be a funky outgroup role
I also think that RNP's irl stuff could have gotten in the way regardless of alignment?


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

An outgroup gunsmith trying to hit mafia
_could _make sense with Ultracool getting a gun


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

yeah, rnp's irl stuff seemed Bad for a while before game


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

hrghnghn i have class in two hours and i need to eat/review/do morning stuff before that


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

we should still have
_checks time_
6 hours left before EoD


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

i think ultracool can't be mafia bc it wouldn't make sense for a mafia gun-recipient to claim, like you said



Zori said:


> M&F said:
> 
> 
> > anyways, we need to get voting for real, huh? I'm going to start by pressuring the inactives -- *Hydreigon25* first for the sake of, let's just say, _originality_ -- but I wonder, do we have a real wagon to send barreling down the tracks today?
> ...


leaning towards voting rnp for this, but don't want to vote if you don't think it's still right


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

hrghngh things are movign SO fast


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

I mean
if I had to vote now I would definitely vote RNP
I personally will hold off voting until I re-read the thread with the living people in mind


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

I think sande looks good regardless
but
almost nobody said anything about Indigo the entire game
besides people blanket-commenting on their non-existence


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

I think the way that M&F tried to bend what we were saying about Mera/Sande into a vote on Sande in particular makes them probably just town here


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

M&F, Wisper, and Qenya acknowledged my ability to privately communicate exists
I can open a channel with you iwy


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

I'll wait for a bit before outing what Qenya and Wisper claimed to me
Meanwhile I want @RedneckPhoenix and @Mr. Ultracool  to full-claim there roles if they get online


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

*RedneckPhoenix*


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> I'll wait for a bit before outing what Qenya and Wisper claimed to me
> Meanwhile I want @RedneckPhoenix and @Mr. Ultracool  to full-claim there roles if they get online


 Alright. In-Thread or via some kind of PN?


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

in thread is probably best
since this is very likely the last day of the game


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> An outgroup gunsmith trying to hit mafia
> _could _make sense with Ultracool getting a gun


I'm not outgroup ^^


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Also, I can only give out 3 Guns over the course of the game, of which I gave one to myself yesterday, since I had no idea who could have been Maf and because I hoped that maybe we could discuss possible targets in-thread. My Role is called Marie-Joseph-Paul-Yves-Roch-Gilbert du Motier, Marquis de La Fayette, btw.


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Guns
and ships
and so the balance shifts
we rendezvous with Rochambeau, consolidate their gifts

I don't think Sande is mafia with M&F
Ultracool has zero reason to claim the self-given gun as mafia-aligned
I really think it's just RNP here


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

On the other hand, maybe RNP would be more active as the last remaining Maf? After all, if the Mafia survives toDay, they probably win.


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

I understand that argument
on the flip side I think that RNP could have been off-beat with the sickness stuff and then never gotten into the game as either alignment


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

i REALLY hope zori is not pulling a long con but i feel like at this point there's no point in being so paranoid hrgngh.
*RNP *


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> *RedneckPhoenix*


run up and get done up

i'm fuckin' town poet 

every day except for the day which i forgot i get to make a poem and it's broadcast at the start of the day

guess the charactee


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

i was tryin' to use flowery bullshit language to make the mafia think they had another wincon lmao


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Well. There _was_ a daily poem once...





						Hamilton Musical Mafia 2021
					

oh.




					forums.dragonflycave.com
				



But maybe the Poet died already and the Mafia. is pretending to be them? After all, we only ever got one on Day 2...



Zori said:


> I'll wait for a bit before outing what Qenya and Wisper claimed to me


Also - @Zori , maybe you should reveal that now? ToDay is almost over, after all


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

bro today is day 2


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

i didn't. know the game started until the gm contacted me elsewhere.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> bro today is day 2


Oh, right - I've gotten totally confused by the game being nearly finished already


----------



## Herbe (May 17, 2021)

Current votecount:

RNP (2): zori, sanderidge


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Qenya - Flavor Cop
N0 - Zori - Alexander Hamilton
N1 - Mera - John Laurens

Wisper - Gladiator
N1 - Sande + Mera (failed because Mera died)


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Hm. So, the train on RNP is going pretty smoothly, which worries me. Also, I've read *Sanderidge*'s ISO and he has made a ton of filler posts, which can be a sign of a Mafia Member


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

M&F said:


> oooh, so it's not even a single-target affair, and zori can just privately talk to people, potentially everyone! I see. this is even less likely to be a scum role, then, and it's also now extaordinarily unlikely to be just qenya and zori as scumbuddies staging something. that's pretty much locktown then yeah
> 
> (I'm assuming the playercount we have implies two mafiosi, anyway. three is a jot high. although if one of them were saddled with a post restriction...... ... nah, that's too outlandish by half, at least without anything else pointing to it)
> 
> very well, then; I suppose our best bet is to bump off sande or ephemera, and then see if one leads us to the other. in that respect, I think *sanderidge* being scum would be a badbadbad look for ephemera, so, why don't we check out if that's a disaster waiting to happen?


I think that this vote by M&F (assuming M&F is mafia) looks good for Sande, Mera is town and I don't really think that it makes much sense for M&F to...
not vote Mera here if Sande were also mafia?


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

chances that all the mafia are dead somehow?


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> chances that all the mafia are dead somehow?


So basically, that'd mean a third with some sort of WinCon, right? We could test that out by not lynching, which would also give us a 2:1 tomorrow (and thus, less options for who the remaining Maf could be)


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

i guess worth saying
im a roleblocker that fails on people who aren't killing that night
N0 Wisper
N1 Sande


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Wait, so you're a Roleblocker _and _able to PN people _and _an Investigative Role? _And_ the people who have told you their roles have conveniently not impacted the game much on their night actions _and_ your roleblocks/investigations confirm that the one you'd like to lynch, @RedneckPhoenix, is Maf? That sounds pretty unlikely


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Im not an investigative role
Me and Qenya claimed to eachother and Wisper independently claimed her N1 action to me in DMs


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

my only abilities are the messaging and the roleblock


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

I meant that your Roleblocks basically confirm your target to be Maf, if there's no Kill the next Day


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

the roleblock is not at all clearing for Sande since any of the other two mafia could have made the nightkill on N1


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> I meant that your Roleblocks basically confirm your target to be Maf, if there's no Kill the next Day


yes
thats why I came into today asking if a vigilante shot Mera, because that would be incriminating for Sande


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Yeah, that makes sense >.< 
*Abstaining* for now


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Imo, we really should Nonlynch today. None of our roles are really *that* relevant for the Town anymore past toNight, and we could have some good reads based on who was killed.


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

FORGOT I HAD A LAB MEETING WHAT'S UP


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> FORGOT I HAD A LAB MEETING WHAT'S UP


Genreral paranoia and RNP's defense against the lynchvotes


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Hm. So, the train on RNP is going pretty smoothly, which worries me. Also, I've read *Sanderidge*'s ISO and he has made a ton of filler posts, which can be a sign of a Mafia Member


also i explained this earlier but i'm intentionally going for high post volume bc 1. i apparently usually have very weird trains of thought which are hard to follow, so i figured that posting more would help people see how i'm thinking as i'm thinking and 2. giving people things to tone read seemed like a better thing to do than sit in anxiety and not ever post


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

my role is flavored as eliza schuyler and has a specific effect that won't matter until/unless i die but i'm not very interested in claiming it bc i think it would very definitely hurt town to claim what exactly it does


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

claimed to zori privately; she can decide what to do w the info


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Hmmm. Don't tell me if it would defeat the point of your role, but would it still help Town if we lynched you? And could it help us in a 1:1 situation (which could happen if I shot you with my Gun whilst we lynch another townie)?


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

i do noooot think that would be good, no - even my role aside, if we vote wrong today i think that's the game (??? assuming there's three mafia)


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> i do noooot think that would be good, no - even my role aside, if we vote wrong today i think that's the game (??? assuming there's three mafia)


Yeah, it'd be 2:1 in the Night and 1:1 in the Day.


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

i have nothing left to do here except wait for zori to come online and also get a tiny bit paranoid about you bc there's nothing else to do now


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

sits on my hands.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Yeah, pretty much everybody could be Maf at this point ;_;


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Yeah, pretty much everybody could be Maf at this point ;_;


... Which is why imo, we should all just abstain!  It'd get us a ton of reading material _and _confirm whether or not whoever isn't town is actually a Maf or some kind of third party role with a WinCon!


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

@Zori , @sanderidge , are you against that plan?  Sorry for the pings, but we've only got 15 minutes left...


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Abstaining isn't _bad, _but it likely means I die tonight and you guys have to guess correctly between the three of you

I'm in favor of voting out RNP then blocking Ultracool because it'd stop him in case he has some weird double-gun shenanigans, and in this scenario we get two shots at finding the mafia

I don't think I care _too_ much either way, but I'd prefer the second


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Regardless what happens, I'm roleblocking ultracool tonight


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

suddenly paranoid that rnp was just sick the whole time and _ultracool_ is a third-party gunsmith who wants time to get his wincon, hence the focus on abstaining/giving it a day


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

yeah I don't actually think it makes a difference whether we abstain or not, we get two shots at finding the mafia either way through my roleblock
unless you think I'm mafia


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

honestly if you're mafia then we're fucked anyway tbh


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

hrhgrngh i'm going to change vote last minute to *Mr Ultracool*


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

votecount should be 1 on ultracool, 1 on rnp, 1 on abstain?


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Ultracool could definitely be some sort of 3rd party that's stopping the game from ending right now


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

i think so! i'm fine w it randing honestly. i don't have a better guess at this point and i really do feel like i'm just Paranoid Guessing rn


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> Ultracool could definitely be some sort of 3rd party that's stopping the game from ending right now


ok in that case i am not fine with it randing


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> Regardless what happens, I'm roleblocking ultracool tonight


Please don't? If RNP isn't Maf, it'll be 1:1, i.e. an autoloose tomorrow. SHould that be the case, a lucky Gun would be our only chance at survival


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> Zori said:
> 
> 
> > Ultracool could definitely be some sort of 3rd party that's stopping the game from ending right now
> ...


I mean
it's just a theory that I thought of just now
idk if it actually has any support or not


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> hrhgrngh i'm going to change vote last minute to *Mr Ultracool*


Let's make it into a threeway XD
*Zori*


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> Zori said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless what happens, I'm roleblocking ultracool tonight
> ...


if neither RNP nor you is mafia, then sande is mafia and I don't think that's very likely


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

ultracool talking a lot toDay about a possible third party + wanting to abstain rn is the only reason i'm voting for him


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

*Mr Ultracool*


----------



## sanderidge (May 17, 2021)

hashtag stressed EOD paranoia


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

my hand is forced


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> Mr. Ultracool said:
> 
> 
> > Zori said:
> ...


But nothing outright _confirms_ him as town


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Ultracool said:


> But nothing outright _confirms_ him as town


They have been socially (though not mechanically) towny, and M&F who is very likely mafia tried to start a vote train on them in a reachy way


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

if ultracool dies im blocking RNP


----------



## Zori (May 17, 2021)

actually if ultracool dies and game isnt over it literally doesn't matter if I say who i block because if i guess wrong then we lose


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (May 17, 2021)

Zori said:


> actually if ultracool dies and game isnt over it literally doesn't matter if I say who i block because if i guess wrong then we lose


Not if Maf can abstain from killing
(But the Day ended, so)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 17, 2021)

if i don't get roleblocked expect some dumb shit in the poem


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

Sorry guys, end of semester got me discombobulated, day end post coming soon !


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

Final votecount:

Mr. Ultracool (sanderidge, zori)
Zori (mr. ultracool)

You have no control who lives, who dies, who tells your story...

*Lafayette is dead. He was not mafia.*​As the twilight sets, Elizabeth Schuyler takes Philip and Alexander's hands in each of her own, and walks with them to the courtyard of their estate. 

She confesses that she doused each of Alexander's letters that he sent to other people in gasoline, and lit them aflame, resulting in the deaths of her sister, the president, and Alexander's political rivals alike.

Nobody needs to know. The Hamiltons move uptown, bonded by necessity to keep Eliza's secret, and learn to live with the unimaginable...

*Elizabeth Schuyler (sanderidge) wins!*
Town and mafia both lose.

Thank you all so much for playing!​


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

well
I was right that Sande wasn't mafia


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

ggwp all

f4 was hard because well
there weren't actually any mafia
and thats why nothing felt right

can we get full roles?


----------



## Novae (May 18, 2021)

that game was certainly a game

gg y'all


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

I'll compile a post with all the role PMs in it :)


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

I assume that the mafia team was M&F/Indigo but I don't want use that in postgame discussion that until it's confirmed


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 18, 2021)

i guess i win in flavor or some shit


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (May 18, 2021)

i'ma be honest i got a poker game running and i am NOT winning


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

Role PMs:


Spoiler: M&F



*Thomas Jefferson*

"_I'll pull the trigger on him, someone load the gun and cock it!"_

Your alignment is: *Mafia*
Your mafia partner is: Qenya, James Madison

Your power is: *Piss them off until we have a two-party system*
(Lyrics from "Washington On Your Side" and "What'd I Miss," respectively)

You are the primary mafia member, and you have final say on the nightly kill. Each night, additionally, you can use your power by targeting a player. If you target a player with Piss Them Off, the next day phase a phrase will be included: "*CHARACTER NAME* is pissed off!" Note: NOT player name. For example, if you targeted Qenya, the next day there would be a message in the day phase stating "James Madison is pissed off!" Whichever player you've targeted will be blackmailed, and will not be allowed to post in the game thread for the duration of that day.

Mafia wins at parity. Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions!





Spoiler: qenya



*James Madison*

"_Maybe we could solve one problem with another, and win a victory for the southerners, in other words..."_

Your alignment is: *Mafia*
Your mafia partner is: M&F, Thomas Jefferson

Your power is: *Room Where It Happens* and *Southern Motherfucking Democratic Republicans

Room Where It Happens: *You have the power to neighbourize one vanilla townie into a non-powered mafia member. You have nights 0 through 3 to target players with this power, and if you have not targeted a vanilla townie by then this power expires.

*SMDR: *If you choose to use this power instead of Room Where It Happens, the mafia kill will go through as a strongman kill. You can only use one power or the other each night, and after night 3, SMDR is only useable on odd-numbered nights.

Good luck, I'll create the mafia dm soon, and let me know if you have any questions! Mafia wins at parity, not majority.





Spoiler: IndigoClaudia



*Angelica Schuyler:*

"_I'm looking for a mind at work!"_

Your alignment is: *Town*

Your power is: *Investigation*

Every night phase, you may send me a player name and you will get a result of either *Not Mafia *or *Mafia *when the day phase starts.

Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions!





Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix



*Philip Hamilton*

"_The scholars say I got the same virtuosity and brains as my pops, the ladies say my brain's not where the resemblance stops..."_

Your alignment is: *Town*

Your power is: *Daily Poet*

Each night you may compose a message and send it to me, and it will be posted at the start of the post the next day phase in this format:

Daily Poem:
" [whatever you indicate is the message] "

I abstain from placing rules and restrictions on your poems considering you're the one that randed Philip. Have fun with this one, Keith!





Spoiler: Zori



*Alexander Hamilton*

Your alignment is: *Town*

Your power is: *Non-Stop *and *Yo, Let's Steal Their Cannons

Non-Stop: *At any time, you may talk to any player through the tucker account. You must include me in the DMs. (This power activates as soon as Night 0 begins.)

*Yo, Let's Steal Their Cannons: *Each night, you may choose a player to use this power on. If they have a killing power, it is stripped for the night.

Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions!





Spoiler: Hydreigon



*Aaron Burr*

"_I am the one thing in life I can control!_"

Your alignment is: *Town*

Your power is: *Wait For It*

You are a vanilla townie until Day 3. At the beginning of that day phase, you will receive a power randomized from a secret list.

Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions!





Spoiler: Ephemera



*John Laurens*

"_You and I, do or die..."_

Your alignment is: *Town*

Your power is: *Field Medic*

You've learned plenty first aid in your time on the battlefield in the American Revolution. Each night you may visit a player, and if they've been injured you'll patch them up.

Good luck - lemme know if you have any questions!





Spoiler: Wisper



*George Washington:*

_"You could have been anywhere in the world tonight, but you're here with us in New York City. Are you ready for a cabinet meeting?"_

Your alignment is: *Town*

Your power is: *Cabinet Battle* (aka The Thing)

During the night phase, you may schedule a cabinet battle for the next day by messaging me: "It's time for a Cabinet Battle: I nominate _player name _and _player name."_

Once invoked, the next day phase will be the Cabinet Battle itself. I will announce it at the end of the post, and explain the rules and announce who has been nominated.

*Cabinet Battle Rules:*

During the day of a Cabinet Battle, only the two nominated players may speak in the game thread. All other players are only allowed to post their *votes *or *unvotes* for one nominated player or the other. *During a cabinet battle, there is no option to abstain, and all players must cast a vote.* The cabinet battle will last the length of a normal day phase.

"_Remember, my decision on this matter is not subject to congressional approval: the only person you have to convince is me_"

If you choose to hold a second cabinet battle, *the rules will appear the same to everyone else, but your vote will be the only one that counts. *This is not the case for the first cabinet battle, only the second one.

Good luck! If you have any questions, let me know.





Spoiler: Mr. Ultracool



*Lafayette*

_"I come back with more guns, and ships, and so the balance shifts..."_

Your alignment is: *Town*

Your power is: *Guns pour tout le monde*

You have *three guns.* During each night phase, you may send me the name of one player and they will be given a gun, giving them a one-shot vig power to hold on to.

Let me know if you have any questions, and good luck!





Spoiler: Sanderidge



*Elizabeth Schuyler*

"_I'm erasing myself from the narrative..."_

You are *self-aligned.*

Your power is: *Burn*

You are an arsonist. You have *two burns. *To use a burn, you may send me the message at any time: "I hope that they burn." Don't worry about targeting players to prime for dousing; arson works in mysterious ways. The next day phase, you will see the results of your action.

Your win condition is as follows:
You can win by ending the game with only Philip Hamilton, Alexander Hamilton, and you surviving.
If Philip Hamilton dies, your goal is to be the last player alive.


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

Notes:

In hindsight there's a lot I didn't think through in this game, but luckily a lot of the stuff that I didn't think through didn't end up coming up - and I would have figured something out anyway. This game has been sitting in drafts on my laptop for so long, and I'm so happy we finally got the chance to see it play out. I'm kinda impressed Eliza got the wincon met by day 2, honestly. If I could go back and redesign the game while Not going through like, one of my toughest semesters yet, I'd definitely have plenty that I'd tweak, but I had a lot of fun watching and I think it went pretty well, and I hope you all had fun. :)


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

QENYAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ephemera (May 18, 2021)

that was a really fun concept

glad sande pulled through!


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 18, 2021)

thank you for hosting @Herbe


----------



## Hydreigon25 (May 18, 2021)

The reason why I didn't say anything day 1 was because I was already dead


----------



## Happy (May 18, 2021)

that truly pogged my twitch stream lads & to think it couldve been dominated by any other one of these crazy roles to go 50 other ways....
bloody hell this setup could partially be played again
rand which characters custom PR is actually in play
call that the butterfly effect

GG all, what a show!!!


----------



## sanderidge (May 18, 2021)

>:D ty herbe for hosting!!!!! 

one thing - how were people primed for arson??? how tf did so many people die on the first burn. that was spectacular but also terrifying

AND now people can look at this fabulous Herbequote:


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> one thing - how were people primed for arson???


if tucker talked to someone they got doused :3


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

second burn would have killed tuckerzori theirself


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2021)

im tucker btw


----------



## sanderidge (May 18, 2021)

Herbe said:


> sanderidge said:
> 
> 
> > one thing - how were people primed for arson???
> ...


this is poetry.


----------



## sanderidge (May 18, 2021)

god i was CONVINCED mera was mafia but dousing people for me because they suddenly did the "are you my alignment?" thing and said something about getting along like a house on fire. HOW was that a coincidence


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

this is all


----------



## Ephemera (May 18, 2021)

sanderidge said:


> god i was CONVINCED mera was mafia but dousing people for me because they suddenly did the "are you my alignment?" thing and said something about getting along like a house on fire. HOW was that a coincidence


well


----------



## qenya (May 18, 2021)

Zori said:


> QENYAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Hehehe. If it's any consolation, I felt really guilty the whole time I was deceiving you. But that's the game I guess :U

Super well done sande!


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

ELIZA: Alexander come downstairs, angelica's arriving todayyyyyy
Angelica
ANGELICA: Eliza
HAMILTON: the schuyler sisters
ANGELICA: Alexander
HAMILTON: Angelica
ANGELICA: It's good to see your face
ELIZA: Angelica tell this man john adams spends the summer with his family
HAMILTON: Angelica tell my wife john adams doesnt have a real job anyways
ANGELICA: youre not joining us, wait-
HAMILTON: No i cannot join you upstate
ANGELICA: but alexander i came all this way
ELIZA: sike *_sets angelica on fire*_


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

ANGELICA: 
My dearest Alexander, you must get through to Jefferson
Sit down with him and compromise
Don't stop 'til you agree
Your favourite older sister Angelica reminds you
There's someone in your corner all the way across the sea
In a letter I received from you two weeks ago
I noticed a comma in the middle of a phrase
It changed the meaning, did you intend this?
why the $%#! would you douse your letters in gasoline before sending them


----------



## Zori (May 18, 2021)

also yes the roles were amazing
they probably could be tweaked, but they were. extremely inspired.


----------



## Herbe (May 18, 2021)

Zori said:


> also yes the roles were amazing
> they probably could be tweaked, but they were. extremely inspired.


thanks so much!!!!! :D


----------

